# Standard 2LT Tires?



## jpeloke (May 26, 2011)

My 2LT came the same way. With the rear disc brakes, 17" wheels and Continental tires. Don't like the tires at all. Found out they are prone to make the car wander at interstate speeds


----------



## Stony (Jun 17, 2011)

> My 2LT came the same way. With the rear disc brakes, 17" wheels and Continental tires. Don't like the tires at all. Found out they are prone to make the car wander at interstate speeds


I haven't put many freeway miles on the car, but I haven't noticed any "wandering". I looked up the specs on the Continental tires on the Cruze and this particular tire is made for wet climates, which Western Washington state is most of the year. 

I'll be able to give a better review once I've put more miles on the car, which currently has just over 200 miles on it.


----------



## Eightbelow (Mar 16, 2011)

LTZ comes with Firestone tires, 2LT with the 17 inch rims come with Continental tires, Eco model comes with goodyear tires, as for the 16 inch rims sizes I'm not sure what brand of tire comes on those but I'm sure someone here does, If I had to guess I would think Goodyear.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...there's some tire info in this post: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-wheels-tires-suspension/2534-those-went-16-17-18-a.html#post31083


----------



## upstater (Feb 22, 2011)

I ordered my 2LT RS with the standard 16" tires and I got the Firestone's (710?). They seem ok.


----------



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

16" steel rims have firestone 710 tires.


----------

